# Die böse 7



## Qonix (2. Februar 2009)

Da man hier nun endlich Spielen darf, darf diese Spiel natürlich nicht fehlen.

*Regeln:*

1. Jede Zahl, die eine 7 enthält, muss augelassen werden. (127)

2. Jede Zahl, die durch 7 teilbar ist, muss ausgelsassen werden. (14 : 7 = 2)

3. Jede Zahl, deren Quersummer 7 ist, muss ausgelassen werden. (34 = 3 + 4 = 7)

4. Jede Zahl, deren Quersummer durch 7 teilbar ist, muss ausgelassen werden. (2595 = 2 + 5 + 9 + 5 = 21 -> 21 : 7 = 3)

5. Jeder darf einen Fehler machen, ab dem zweiten Fehler ist das Spiel für ihn/sie vorbei.


Ich wünsche viel Spass beim Spielen.


*Fehlerliste*

1 Fehler:
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 

Vom Spiel ausgeschlossen:
- 
- 
- 
- 
-


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2009)

1


----------



## Haxxler (2. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie blick ich das net ich sag jetzt einfach mal 2 oO


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. Februar 2009)

3


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Februar 2009)

4


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

5


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Februar 2009)

6


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

8


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Februar 2009)

9


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2009)

10


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

11


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2009)

12


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Februar 2009)

13


----------



## Qonix (2. Februar 2009)

15


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. Februar 2009)

18


----------



## Tabuno (2. Februar 2009)

19


----------



## Lillyan (2. Februar 2009)

Ja, dies ist ein Forenspielforum. Dennoch haben wir uns entschlossen keine Zahl- oder Buchstabenspiele hier zu erlauben, da das doch ein wenig zu "postcountpushig" ist. 

Danke für euer Verständnis.


----------

